
Hilarious webGL demo - davidhariri
http://www.mrdoob.com/
======
daveslash
I've "seen" this before (or is that why this is hilarious?).
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSko6bn7UIg&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSko6bn7UIg&hd=1)
\---
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=10999](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=10999)

